# Sticky THIS! I Am Sick And Tired of Seeing Good BOTL Ripped OFF!



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I am so sick and tired and totally fed-up with answering questions about how to deal with sub-standard humidors. GOD knows, I have done my level-best to help all of you, who purchase off-shore products, but I don't think I can stand to do it, anymore. 

100 ct humidor for $19.99!
300 ct humidor for $199.00!
BIG GIANT TOWER HUMIDOR, for $500!

Guys, you are falling for CRAP! I don't care how stand-up the vendor is. You're getting pacific-rim, sweat-shop crap!

So what, if you get a "warranty"! You still bought crap and you'll likely have to send it back, over and over and over, until you get something you can BARELY live with!

Please, STOP falling for this FALSE ECONOMY! 

THERE's NO FREE LUNCH! You GET what You PAY FOR!

STop ExPEctIng a sOw's ear to Be a sILk purse! It's NOT and can never BE!

Buy QUALITY! BUY AN INVESTMENT-GRADE HUMIDOR, right out of the gate.

Here's a good rule-of-thumb: The humidor you purchase should cost you AT LEAST $2/ct capacity! What that MEANS is that if you purchase a humidor that has a 150ct capacity, you should expect to pay NO LESS THAN $300 for it! There are NO exceptions! Otherwise, YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE ISSUES! 

Get a clue!

Carpentry is a skill.

Craftsmanship is an ART! Humidors are built by craftsmen, not assembly lines.

If you don't, you're on your own.

If you do not possess the means to purchase a quality humidor, from a reputable craftsman, then, for the LOVE OF GOD, get a cooler!

Work out your own issues. I can't take much more of this.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow... Don. You okay?

That being said... haven't heard about any problems regarding seals, construction, etc on any of the top-end humidors. 

For those that stumbles across this thread, Ed's humidors are only a tad bit more then what your average 100 ct piece of crap goes for in your B&M.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

and think of this as a life time investment. A good quality humidor technically can last decades, when you factor this in it's only like paying $10-20 per year for cigar maintenance


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Don... 

What do you _really_ think Sir? ound:

Seriously though, thank you so _very_ much for all your kindnesses!

:usa2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Wow... Don. You okay?


Just fine and dandy, Charlie and NOT here to win any popularity contests.

I am here to steer good people in the only correct directions to truly enjoy the investments they make in this hobby of ours.

They should not need to suffer such slings, arrows and vicissitudes, imposed by such devices.

Life should be, at least of our own terms, simple and uncluttered.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

For the record... _most_ humidors you see online, particularly at large online retailers come from here, but most likely here.

For the record: thegoldenmackidhumidors.com will be opening after IPCPR. Booths #1735-1739, #1834-1838 and Island #1801. And they both will take my AMEX!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As DAd used to say you can't buy a Volkswagen and expect Porsche performance and quality. It's a sad thing to expect maximum investment with minimal deposit and this goes with just about anything. We pay good money for our products in this hobby...we pay good money for lighters, cutters, etc. but want to put them in a cardboard box and expect it to retain proper humidity with glass on the top. 

Some days it just pays to stay home,,close the windows and doors and pour about 4 fingers of bourbon and take a big long cigar and put CLOSED on the front door.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

wow, someone see too many help threads? lol.

just pickin on ya, 

i would like to second the motion of waxingmoons humis (is he up and running again?). 

i would like to say that, you dont always get shit for paying shit... just most of the time, i have two cheap humi's, and my dads is fairly cheap too, all work pretty darn good, the only issue was a bad hygro, and thats a $20-$30 fix......... just saying... not saying your wrong, cuz your not, just wanna make it clear for any newbies that its not 100%

i do know that if i had one of eds (waxingmoon) humi's i would be more happy with my setup, but im not unhappy with what i got. originally, i got a cheap humi because THE WIFE didnt want "some ol cooler" (her words, not mine) in the bedroom (i like my cigars in my bedroom, i keep it cooler in there).
and i know some dorms are too small for a decent sized cooler.........but if you have the room coolers are a good investment


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

While I agree with Don it's not always possible, I have quite a few assembly line humidors that work just fine. I don't have any smaller $20/30 units but do have five larger ones and one real big one I built as well as 4 large coolers.

Hard to jump into what Don suggests right off the bat yet I could have and didn't know better when I started, I am looking into building a smaller walk in or a very large Avalon. Because I do agree with Don and I would be much happier with either than what I have.

But don't let it stop you from joining the hobby if you can't afford the better units but if you can I am with Don do it right from the start I wish I had known then what I know now!

Good Post Don! :kicknuts:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Herf n Turf... or may i call you Don.. I think its very admirable that you try to help and put people straight... I myself have 2 50ct quality desktop Humis, im looking to expand when i can afford it. Unfortunately for me im in the UK which means theres not so much available and they can charge horrendous prices, im looking at having one imported from Germany for 500ct and costing almost £900GBP and at our exchange rates, £1GBP = $1.40US so for me, its also a rip off at the other end of the scale..

Man i gotta move to the USA where cigars and stuff is far more readily available. :smoke:


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> 100 ct humidor for $19.99! 300 ct humidor for $199.00! BIG GIANT TOWER HUMIDOR, for $500!
> 
> CRAP! I don't care how stand-up the vendor is. You're getting pacific-rim, sweat-shop crap!
> 
> ...


:amen:

Get one Really nice humidor that you will still think is the greatest a couple of decades from now and igloos as the need arises.

If you cant afford the humidor of your dreams, skip the wood humidor step at first and get an ice chest to begin with. That will buy you the extra time needed while you save up for a Really Nice humidor, and the coolerdor will give you an introduction to maintaining humidity in a much simpler environment. You will be better prepared to deal with the more complicated environment when you finally finish saving, and the environment wont be that much more complicated since you saved up and got a Really Good humidor.

Thanks for calling it like you see it HerfN. Brutally Honest is very refreshing IMHO.:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am so sick and tired and totally fed-up with answering questions about how to deal with sub-standard humidors. GOD knows, I have done my level-best to help all of you, who purchase off-shore products, but I don't think I can stand to do it, anymore.
> 
> ...


Great post Don well said a true BOTL!:smoke:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

If you are cheap...like I am...get a cooler! Still would LOVE a custom WaxingMoon creation..maybe someday!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Stench said:


> If you are cheap...like I am...get a cooler! Still would LOVE a custom WaxingMoon creation..maybe someday!


Or tupperware.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Bro, you aren't that important :evil:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Blackham said:


> and think of this as a life time investment. A good quality humidor technically can last decades, when you factor this in it's only like paying $10-20 per year for cigar maintenance


I like this line of thinking. A quality humidor will simply keep the cigars in optimal condition for either aging or smoking. It will also lessen the worry in the long time.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

It is a combination of things...could be a lackluster product or somebody taking the dollar bill test to an extreme, i.e. if it doesn't rip in half, the seal sucks.

I have 3 Chinese made humidors, and all 3 hold perfectly, 2 of which are glass tops. The 3rd is an Altadis RyJ humidor...you know, one of those $500 promos. On the bottom of the humi, what was I surprised to find? Made in China. But, I wasn't as jumpy with the products, as I've read your thread to see that it does take time, months sometimes for a humidor to equalize. Excited newcomers might not have this type of patience, and will be quick to ask for help, and many times the answer is as simple as "Give it time."

At the end of the day, I think it is more of a paranoia amongst newer collectors/smokers with all of the information out there, i.e. Glass tops suck, your dollar must rip in order to pass, your humi should be 70% every second of the day, etc.

I've always taken to the theory of, if you don't like the thread don't post in it. You've taught Charlie well, and I'm sure he'll fill your shoes well!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just to clarify a couple of things. I didn't mean to imply that the entire country of China is utterly incapable of producing anything of quality. The Altadis humidors mentioned above are of impeccable quality and treasured by all who own them.

As far as Waxingmoon, his humidors are most definitely in the craftsman/work-or-art category. Consensus is that Ed charges far too little for his product, across the board. He has reasons for doing this, and I don't really see anyone buying who's begging him to pay more 

I'm also not denying that there are samples out there that work passably well. Whether or not they will work to this degree in 5-10-20yrs? I have my doubts. If the owner is happy now, then so am I and as always, wish every BOTL the best in both life and luck.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

A quality humidor is a piece of furniture first and cigar storage second. If you want something that looks nice AND stores cigars well then I 100% agree with the OP.

The cheap humidors just look nice. You may luck yourself into one that works well but it'll be an accident, not by design.



thegoldenmackid said:


> Or tupperware.


Trully the best humidor! Plastic has never let me down.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmmm..... I've been building knowledge for a month or so at most, and as best as I can tell Don asked for a smoke when he exited the womb, so take this for whatever it's worth: I don't completely agree on this. I spent something like $20 on my humidor. I bought it from CheapHumidor's shop on Amazon (this was before I found Puff). Now, it clearly isn't heirloom quality - as far as I can tell it's a cheap laminate over Spanish cedar. I doubt that it would pass the dollar test, but it seems to hold RH pretty well. So it works, and I didn't have to spend a whole hell of a lot of money to get into a hobby that I wasn't completely sure I'd stick with. I bought it knowing that it would not be of the highest quality. It has absolutely met my expectation - and given that it's a $20 humi, I am perfectly happy with it. It won't last, I don't think, but my father-in-law is an excellent woodworker and I'm going to ask him to help me build a nice humi sometime in the fall.

imho, the issue isn't the fact that there are $20 humidors, it's that people think that a $20 humi has the same quality as one of the waxingmoon humis and get disappointed when it isn't. I guess they then PM Don asking for help....

On the other hand, six months from now I may be kicking myself for getting it.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Spoken from the heart. I use a vino myself, but I know where you are coming from. Not sure Id recommend an expensive humi for a new smoker. Kind of a high barrier to entry.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

all this talk about eds humi's are ticking me off, thats it, im beging the wife for one for christmas. lol.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

So, you're saying not to buy anything from Cheap Humidors, Bargain Humidors, CI, Cbid, Thompson, Holtz, JR, etc? These companies are just out to rip off BOTLS? 

I believe that they are filling the demand for a price point that allows people to get into the hobby of keeping cigars, rather than going to the B&M when they want a smoke. Lots of people don't have the disposable income to drop $300+ on a first humidor, but want to take the next step. If all the furniture in your house is made from particle board and cheap veneer, then why would you consider anything better for cigars? 

I don't disagree that a cooler is a better investment than a cheap humidor. I always suggest a cooler to anyone considering a humidor purchase. They are easier to set up and maintain, at a fraction of the cost. 

I started with a high end humidor, and personally think that they are the biggest waste of money you could make...but to each their own. Everyone must make a personal decision between function, form, and price. Some people feel that a cooler isn't an option due to aesthetics, or the fact that a cooler doesn't breath like wood. There are plenty of people on this site who are successfully using inexpensive units. Maybe they had to improve the seal on their humidor or charge their humidifiers more often, but so long as they maintain a respectable rH and enjoy their smokes, more power to them. Thats an extra $200-300 that they can spend enjoying cigars, rather than spending it on an ornate humidor that doesn't give them any more enjoyment than their cheap unit.

Smoking isn't the kind of hobby that requires a lot of research to get started, so there will always be a lot of newbs making the same mistakes that the rest of us made when we got started. The whole point of this site is the exchange of information. I'm sorry you are annoyed by people asking the same questions or experiencing the same problems week after week, but everyone is at a different point in their journey. Without those redundant posts, this site would be DEAD. Luckily, different people chime in and offer up points that didn't come up in similar threads, which still allows more experienced members to glean some new information as well. Without that new content, your search rankings would suffer, traffic on this site would decline, sponsors would dry up, and this site would be no more. But at least you wouldn't be bothered by the same old shit.

Instead of making an angry rant and belittling members who purchase these cheap units, why don't you make a real contribution and tell people how to identify a quality humidor? Price is not a good indicator of quality. If you saw these humidors selling at MSRP, your advice would still yield the same POS. I've seen B&M's that carry the same crappy humidors that you see on the internet, but they charge hundreds of dollars for them. 

If you're tired of answering questions, then by all means stop. I'm sure others would be glad to give back to the pot and help a newb, without getting bent out of shape.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Eric, Don has done enough regarding how to set-up humidors, he gets his rant IMO and if his rant stops one person from buying a crappy humidor, mission accomplished.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, as a NEWB, my opinion doesn't count for much at all, but you know what they say about opinions, they are like a$$holes, everyone has one, and they all stink!!

I have two cheapo chinese humi's, both from cheaphumidor. I store my sticks in the basement, and to be honest I'm not looking for something that is gorgeously made of fine wood or finish just yet. Seems to me like these cheap humidors do a fine job at keeping rh and temp, I have no problems with construction, and all of my 'gars taste pretty dang good when I smoke um! LOL

Don, when it comes down to it, you are right, you always get what you pay for in life. But I think sometimes the keeping of cigars is taken to an extreme, its pretty simple, keep um in some spanish cedar, keep the temp and rh under control.........done.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had four humidors over the past 15+ years of my indulgence. The last two I have bought over the past year. The first two just lost their seal over time. The third one I bought, I liked so much , I bought a second in the larger size. I bought these on Ebay. I know I know....Ebay???? I was a bit sceptical but they looked like quality pieces and I took the gamble. I am glad I did. These are built to your own specs as far as wood type and edging/trim. By the way, no I am not the seller of these humidors, just a happy customer who thought others should share the benefit.

Custom Hardwood Humidors - eBay (item 130373181130 end time Aug-06-10 07:20:23 PDT)


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Eric, Don has done enough regarding how to set-up humidors, he gets his rant IMO and if his rant stops one person from buying a crappy humidor, mission accomplished.


Agreed.

However, people WILL continue to buy them. They WILL continue to have the same issues and questions. They WILL come to the forums to seek help. They should NOT be insulted for buying one, especially by a experienced brother.

It happens in EVERY cigar forum, so angry rants won't change anything. It's as pointless as bitching about Cello vs. Non-cello, 65% vs 70%, CC vs NC, or Heartfelt vs. X.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought an inexpensive humidor from c-bid and I got exactly what I paid for... a respectable looking humidor that holds a precise RH that is only disturbed by my opening the lid far too often to enjoy my hobby! It does what I bought it for and is very, very good for the money I spent IMHO.

Not to get too argumentative, but humidors are just another good like any other; there are nice mass produced models to choose from (maybe a Ford or even Mercedes/BMW on the higher end) all the way up to exquisite, limited manufacture models that are truly works of art (Ferrari, Bentley, etc). I don't think many people would say that unless you get a Ferrari, you shouldn't bother buying crap. I'm not even in the Ford level of humidors (hyundai is more like it, which also happens to be what I drive) and I am _*extremely*_ satisfied.

And much of building humidors is industrial/manufacturing science and not art. Are the tolerances precise? Good quality materials relative to the job at hand? Designs that match form with function? Of course the aesthetics are art, but that's about it and I'm simply not willing to pay much for it. Certainly not $2 a stick (I paid about $0.50) when the difference is largely aesthetic. Mine is just highly polished wood, about as plain as you can get for a purchased humidor. It looks good too.

While I absolutely support local craftsmen, industries and manufacturers (I live in Parma, OH, right outside of downtown Cleveland - 15 minutes of driving and I can take you to Ford and Chevy plants and a steel mill along with many others), sometimes if all you want is a quality, no frills manufactured item, the inexpensive one from Asia is a good choice.

I'll eventually build my own as I know my way around the shop and come from a very long line of people who work with their hands for a living. But that's because I want to do it for the simple joy of doing so rather than any concerns about the quality of my current humidor.

I have a clue yet still chose to purchase an inexpensive humidor from China that I thought would meet my needs. It does the job very well, was worth every penny and I'd make the same choice today. I'm sorry that these "crappy" humidors are so disturbing for some, but they obviously fill a major market need as evidenced by the demand. And, as I said before, many of us are perfectly happy with them.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

e-man said:


> Agreed.
> 
> However, people WILL continue to buy them. They WILL continue to have the same issues and questions. They WILL come to the forums to seek help. They should NOT be insulted for buying one, especially by a experienced brother.
> 
> It happens in EVERY cigar forum, so angry rants won't change anything. It's as pointless as bitching about Cello vs. Non-cello, 65% vs 70%, CC vs NC, or Heartfelt vs. X.


Non
65%
CC
Heartfelt
/thread


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Non
> 65%
> CC
> Heartfelt
> /thread


I say
No cello 
63% 
Non CC
Distilled Water
/thread!!

And i love my imperfect, glass top, three pullout drawers cheaphumidors humi.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Rookee said:


> I say
> 63%
> Non CC
> Distilled Water
> /thread!!


But I say:
Cello?
75%
Rolando Reyes 2nds only
Green sponge thingy with pond water
Thread - FINISHED!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> Well, as a NEWB, my opinion doesn't count for much at all, but you know what they say about opinions, they are like a$$holes, everyone has one, and they all stink!!


Jason 
I disagree here everyone's opinion is the same you are just as valuable as Don, me or anyone, That is why I am here!!

BTW
Some valid points countering Dons post while I stand by my post if I could I would reword it now seeing as others have changed my mind a little, That's whats great about this place we live we listen we learn.

Thanks Guy's


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am so sick and tired and totally fed-up with answering questions about how to deal with sub-standard humidors. GOD knows, I have done my level-best to help all of you, who purchase off-shore products, but I don't think I can stand to do it, anymore...
> 
> ...


Don, Alot of people respect your opinion, that's why you're being asked. You have a great thread that we Stickied, explaining how to test and successfully setup a humidor. I think your getting alot of questions because of your knowledge. Hell, someone even posted a thread asking you specifically for help!

If you'd rather not answer questions, let them know when they ask.

I own coolers as well as a few fairly inexpensive humidors that work well for me. Cooler purchase is always good sound advice if you have limited funds when it comes to buying cigar housing.



e-man said:


> So, you're saying not to buy anything from Cheap Humidors, Bargain Humidors, CI, Cbid, Thompson, Holtz, JR, etc? These companies are just out to rip off BOTLS?


I checked Cheaphumidors site (just for an example) and they do have a 30 day money back guarantee if you're not satisfied with your humidor. As a member of this site, and if you purchase one of these humidors from a vendor mentioned, I'm sure you'd have enough information to decide whether or not your humidor will work properly and serve your purpose.

That's why this site is so important and that's why we offer our help.



e-man said:


> Instead of making an angry rant and belittling members who purchase these cheap units, why don't you make a real contribution and tell people how to identify a quality humidor?
> If you're tired of answering questions, then by all means stop. I'm sure others would be glad to give back to the pot and help a newb, without getting bent out of shape.


As mentioned, Don has published many good quality posts on this topic. The rants I could have personally done without, but I have a feeling (and I may be wrong), but I think that if anyone had a question for Don, he would continue to offer good sound advice.

On a side note: As Dave mentioned...All opinions are valuable and welcome here and no question is a stupid one. That's what makes us a "cut above" the rest! IMO


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

My very first humi was a hillsdale house. I bought it in 96. It works great. I still use the the factory hydro gage and sponge but I think its time has come to an end. I have been looking for a new setup but the company quit making humidors so im out of luck. So i bought a new sponge and digital hydro. I also have a cheap .com humi that I got when i bought a sampler it works really good. My newest humi is a decatur industries that I bought before they went out if business but im scared to use it because a card that came with it says that it doesn't need to be seasoned. Maybe someone can help me with that problem. It is a huge humi and I would love to fill it up.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

DFisk said:


> My newest humi is a decatur industries that I bought before they went out if business but im scared to use it because a card that came with it says that it doesn't need to be seasoned. Maybe someone can help me with that problem. It is a huge humi and I would love to fill it up.


I don't know anything about that particular humidor. It may have been seasoned before shipping. I would put a humidifier in and see where she sits. If she's maintaining a good rH, then you're good to go. If she's sitting low, then start the seasoning drill.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Donny, concerning your question about "My newest humi." you might want to post that question in a different thread. You'll probably get some helpful opinions about this situation.

Let's keep on topic with this one.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks I might ask. But I see alot of people asking the same ?'s over again and again in these threads. I didn't want to be just another guy who does that. Since im new to the forum.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Understood and not a huge problem, but from experience I've found that sometimes when a separate/unrelated question's asked in a thread, it doesn't always get thoroughly answered; and it distracts from the original topic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Margaret Chase Smith, “Moral cowardice that keeps us from speaking our minds is as dangerous to this country as irresponsible talk. The right way is not always the popular and easy way. Standing for right when it is unpopular is a true test of moral character

Great quote not always easy to speak your mind when the majority disagrees with you. I admire those that go against the grain and advocate for what they believe. Whether they are right or wrong if they are doing it for good and benevolent reasons. I like to think we are special here at puff we can all voice our opinions. Without the red rick that goes on at other forums.:grouphug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rant there was a rant I didn't see any rants,  That's just how Don Talks Guy's LOL


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Whether they are right or wrong if they are doing it for good and benevolent reasons. I like to think we are special here at puff we can all voice our opinions. Without the red rick that goes on at other forums.:grouphug:


I agree that "we are special here at Puff", Tony. Though not sure if the tone/wording of the original post was the best way to address "good and benevolent reasons". :dunno:

Edit: You make a good point Dave.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm one of those newbies with a bunch of questions on how to set up my cheap new humidor. But, I would have asked those same questions if my new humidor cost 4x the price.

And, while I agree that thicker Spanish cedar planks can regulate humidity better, and that a good seal leaks less, I've still gotta think opening the top 2-3 times a day to retrieve a smoke has a much larger impact on the humidity level. Maybe the more expensive model will recover faster, but mine seems to do just fine.

I think the real key is to use an effective humidification system and a digital hygrometer. With the correct combination and a little attention, I think most humidors will give years of faithful service.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> I agree that "we are special here at Puff", Tony. Though not sure if the tone/wording of the original post was the best way to address "good and benevolent reasons". :dunno:
> 
> IMHO Dave i have not really been here for that long. From watching and listening to Don. I honestly believe that he is passionate about what he speaks. I don't think he came out here to personally attack those that sell these bargain humidors. I think it was more frustration. Many run to buy these because they are quite frankly cheap. Times being what they are everyone wants a bargain.
> Bottom line here is i think that all he was trying to say . You get what you pay for, Many of us veterans started out the same way. I must have bought half a dozen of those cheap humidors over the years. Before i realized they were not made to last any amount of time. Shoot i could have bought an ed waxing moon humi for all the scratch i spent on those. Well maybe not but at least a couple of boxes of cigars.:smoke:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Notice how Don didn't mention any retailers or any of the noted issues members have had over the past couple of months, which are numerous.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Notice how Don didn't mention any retailers or any of the noted issues members have had over the past couple of months, which are numerous.


I did notice that i have never seen Don ever act out of malice on this form.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I was the one who mentioned retailers. Just listed the top places that members tend to get these cheap humidors from. 

I was just asking for clarification purposes.


Maybe he had someone specific in mind?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tony, you and I are in agreement of how we feel about Don and the message he was sending in his post.
I expressed my thoughts about this in a previous post.

The statement below was only my opinion of the way it was conveyed and how it might be interpreted.



Blaylock said:


> ...Though not sure if the tone/wording of the original post was the best way to address "good and benevolent reasons".


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Or..Don could have said nothing and let a lot of new members continue to go down that same road that most of us have and make the same mistakes when buying humidors. Passion can sometimes be mistaken for "ranting" and in this case those who know our beloved brother know his passion for cigars and the storage of those cigars. 

For those members who are looking for a place to store your cigars do some research on it before trying to make a cheap imitation into an original. Understand that with all things there is a right and wrong way to do things and given the benefit of the doubt where a veteran can impart to you some great advice you need to understand that if you don't take that advice you don't get to come back and complain about why things went wrong. You can't take a portion of the advice,,shortcut it,,then complain that somethings not working.

At the end of day forewarned is forearmed...make good purchases and don't throw your money away or you will learn a hard lesson. To me...sometimes it's necessary for others to learn those hard lessons so it makes an imprint in your heads so you won't make the mistakes again. Anyone who disagrees with the post you are free to spend your hard earned money anyway you want and buy whatever tools of the trade you wish...but understand when you realize a mistake was made you don't get to come back and whine about it..you take your medicine and learn from the mistakes. If you like what you bought and it serves you well...then life is a wonderful thing and you beat the odds by buying something at a cheaper price but gives you back good service. I have a couple of cheap humis I bought 10 years ago and they work fine...but since then I don't buy cheap anymore for obvious reasons that when it comes to humidors in general you get what you pay for.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> Tony, you and I are in agreement of how we feel about Don and the message he was sending in his post.
> I expressed my thoughts about this in a previous post.
> 
> The statement below was only my opinion of the way it was conveyed.


Thank you Dave for taking the time to clarify.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I agree 100% with what Don says... You get what you pay for these days. :nod:

*BUT...* Some people _are_ looking for a cheaper way into this hobby that, well......can get quite expensive, to say the least. :dizzy:

There is always going to be a market for anything & everything which fits that bill... It's up to the consumer to _realize_ that for _himself_. I can buy a nice pair of shoes, or I can go a discount superstore & by something to get me buy that is much less expensive. There _is_ a difference in product.

I don't see any of those sites that claim their products being better than anything else out there, as a matter of fact........some of them actually claim in their name what they sell.

Bottom line is... I don't see it as ripping anyone off.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a tower from Cheaphumidors.com. It did not cost the suggested $6,000, but it does not hold the advertised 3,000 cigars either!

It is now 4 years old and holds humidity well. Of course it is not challenged since the humidity in MO is always high, but I do have to add some extra humidification in the winter.

When I realized the price my cigar inventory was much higher then the humi, I started building a walk-in. Unfortunately the economy took a dive and the walk-in is on hold. 

So for now my money goes into cigars and not storage.

Moral of the story, you may have to work at keeping an economical humidor working, but I'd rather have cigars to smoke then an empty walk-in.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

I think a lot of this has to do with lack of experience rather than the quality of the humidor. It's when newbies get together with a cheap ass particleboardador that the trouble begins. In my heart of hearts, I think Don could keep a $25 humi with a shitastic seal better than I could a waxing moon humi. Cost isn't everything.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

guitar7272 said:


> I think a lot of this has to do with lack of experience rather than the quality of the humidor. It's when newbies get together with a cheap ass particleboardador that the trouble begins. In my heart of hearts, I think Don could keep a $25 humi with a shitastic seal better than I could a waxing moon humi. Cost isn't everything.


Agreed. But there have been instances in which some retailers have shipped products that have had gaps... and users haven't been sure as to what's acceptable and not. I don't really care how good the retailers' customer service is or if they are a member or advertiser, at the end of the day: *if they made a good consistent quality product, this thread wouldn't need to exist.* As it's been mentioned, Altadis makes their humidors in China with little problems.

I spoke with someone today that knows more about humidors then perhaps even Don, he mentioned that some of a high-end company that has some of their lower-end stuff partially done in China, but the humidors are completed in the US.

I don't think this thread should be stickied, I think the tone could be improved, but this thread was clearly needed.

I got told in a thread a while back when I was having issues with temperature in my Romeo y Julieta humidor, I was told that this isn't a cheap hobby. There's truth to that, but the reality is there's a cheaper solution to everything.

If people want a presentation piece, get a cheap humidor and roll the dice (I bought a 150 ct to use for about 3 months, it's holding well for now, but In 3 weeks it will be empty regardless of the arrival of my Chasidor shelves); if you want a storage unit, get a cooler/tuperware. *Even the best humidors are not going to beat the seal of tupperware for Wal Mart.*


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i am a fan of tupperadors, a piece of spanish ceder, a small thing of beads, and you dont even need a hygro. they do so well, mine seels like a champ, but its for overflow, not much of that lately.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

e-man said:


> Agreed.


Gosh, Mahavishnu, thank's for the props. :mischief:



e-man said:


> They should NOT be insulted for buying one, especially by a experienced brother.


And, just WHOM did I "insult"? I've watched your "follow-up" posts to my threads and they are what seem to be consistently insulting and it seems to be ME who you seek to insult.



e-man said:


> It happens in EVERY cigar forum, so angry rants won't change anything.


Dear Literary Giant,

There is a distinct difference between ranting and intellectual provocation. While I admit that I disguise one, for another, I would expect that someone who portends to be as intelligent as you, should identify the guise.

Yet, you do not.

How 'bout you just stop subscribing to my posts? How 'bout you just stop seeking me out for no other reason than ********* contradiction. How 'bout you just stop attempting to "read between the lines" of my threads and make inane inferences that are so remote, as to be asinine?

Perhaps then, you and I could start, anew?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

....ouch..


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

:kicknuts:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the new sig line Don. "********* Contradiction". I almost had some Kingfisher beer come out me nostrils!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

gibson_es said:


> i am a fan of tupperadors, a piece of spanish ceder, a small thing of beads, and you dont even need a hygro. they do so well, mine seels like a champ, but its for overflow, not much of that lately.


Lol,,,often called the "Poor Mans Humidor" I can say that these are great for overflows and work like a charm...yes, they are ugly but they do serve a purpose and that is to catch that extreme overflow of cigars bought when we do not have the resources to buy those wonderful humidors that cost more than we have to spend. I love cigars first and foremost and will spend my $$$ on that first as I think 10 plus humidors is enough for anybodys collection. I keep the cedar covered all along the bottom so there is enough to absorb and give off that nice aroma...a quarter pound of beads and a hygro just to compliment the decor and it's a happy world. For those with the funds to buy quality you are doing yourself a big favor if you are in this hobby for the long haul,,,they will indeed pay for themselves as my first 5 humidors cost a pretty penny but you can set your watch by them. If this is a part time hobby for ya...go tupperware and save your money and just spend the rest on cigars.


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

i bought my first humi knowing nothing about cigars. its a glass top wood box. highly polished, has fancy wood insert design with dial on front. i looked at the build of the box, tight seals, thick sturdy construction. i opened the lid and let it drop. it swooshed then slowly settled as the air escaped from what sounded like a good seal. i bought it for $40 at costco in 1995 or so.

i still use the same box and frankly i laugh at people paying more for something of similar capacity. lets be real here. we are looking for a wood box that should be lined with cedar and have a decent seal. beyond those requirements its all optional. my humi has been home to romeo and julieta'ss and trinidad's from the island along with more mundane cuban crafters stuff. never had an issue.

look at a humi for what it is when buying it, a cedar lined wooden box with a good seal thats sturdy and go from there.

simple


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Don, 

You can take your ball and go home as you have threatened. Who exactly is ripping off our brothers anyway?

I wouldn't expect you to understand that telling someone that their humidor is "crap", to "get a clue", or that you need to spend $2 a cigar if they want your help is belittling or insulting. Are you calling me a "*********" because I agreed when someone says you have helped plenty of people with their humidors? 

I understand you are passionate, but not everyone can afford a high end humidor, nor should they. 

regards


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I can pee farther than any of you!!:horn:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

e-man said:


> Don,
> 
> You can take your ball and go home as you have threatened. Who exactly is ripping off our brothers anyway?
> 
> ...


This is not how you resolve conflict and if ya can't reach a compromise leave it in the PM...you wouldn't like it if I flushed my toilet in your house so please don't flush it here. If you can't resolve it then use the IGNORE button. Why is this so hard to understand?:closed_2:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Not to be disrespectful Don, because you know that I think you are the "Cigar Guru", but I agree with some of the others that there are some good inexpensive humi's out there. One just do has to do their homework and buy from a reputable dealer. The problem I see, is that almost everyone starts out with "I'll get that 50 count humi because I'll never fill it up" attitude. So they lay out the hundred bucks for it then in 2 or 3 months time, it's "Holy crap I am out of room and need a bigger humidor" and opt for the hundred count for the same reason as the fifty. It can get very costly in a hurry. And you know, that if your lucky, you can maybe get $30.00 to $35.00 back on your original investment on resale. That's a huge loss in such a short period of time. I do agree that people should buy the better quality humidor off the get-go, but I think that your $2.00 per count is kind of high and one should be able to get a decent humi that does the job for around a $1.00 per count, if they do their homework. What they need to learn is:Just as in life, you get what you pay for. But you didn't need to get flamed for posting your rant. You're too good a BOTL to deserve this! Just









EDIT: Holy smokes this thread has taken off! Posting from page 2 and ending up on 5!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow i am really surprised as to how quickly this thread has deteriorated. You guys come on this is not C.A this is puff. We are like family here cut it out. You both made your points let it rest now. Now kiss er i mean shake hands and make up.:grouphug:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow i am really surprised as to how quickly this thread has deteriorated. You guys come on this is not C.A this is puff. We are like family here cut it out. You both made your points let it rest now. Now kiss er i mean shake hands and make up.:grouphug:


+1

:fencing:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Here’s what I’ve gotten out of this thread:

-Sometimes people need to vent.
-Sometimes when people vent others may view it positively or negatively.
-When we express opinions they may get misinterpreted, so choose your words carefully.

-It's OK to simply read a thread that appears to be heading south, and have the willpower NOT to post to that thread. 
-Posting in a thread when you don't know the members or the personalities involved can turn a debate between willing parties into a flame war. 
-If you have an issue with someone, take it up with them the PM route.

-People have different opinions about what humidors they consider to be good quality despite the price. 
-Pick the brains of the members here. They know what they’re talking about.
-Take the time to research purchases before you decide to buy.
-Make sure you can get your money back if you get a piece of crap.

-Coolidors are always a good, reliable, cheap alternative. :tu

-Threads will be closed when they “get out of hand”. 
-Careful how you talk to other members. We have rules.

-I think “Red Rick” means rhetoric but I not positive. :dunno:
I've developed a fondness for GrtndpwrflOZ’s avatar. mg:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

There are alot of knowledgable brothers on this site. They all offer good advice based on their experiences. I love the fact that no matter how old or new you are to this site they will not hesitate to share their knowledge with you. I think some people just take things a bit too seriously. At the end of the day nobody is holding a gun to your head forcing you to buy the more expensive humidor, you buy what you will. Just don't come back on here and start a thread complaining about your awful cheap humi because you have been warned :sing:

I honestly think that what Don is trying to do is save everyone on here the headaches that come along with an "inferior" product. Like most things in life, it's all subjective. 

Just my :2


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i bought my glass top (hey, its what i could find) 150ct on craiglist for $30 (or was it $35?) and it does the job, like i had said, the hygro in the front dont work, but that a $30 fix, and i have a digital so i didnt really care to replace the analog. it holds humidity great, my small humi was FREE (a gift from my dad) but he bought it from thompson cigars a long time ago, got it for about $.75 a stick (i think its a 50 ct) and it too does a good job, and the tuperador is for overflow, because if i ever have enough cigars that i need to pull it out, it wont be long before i have made room and no longer need it. so no need to buy another humi at this point.


that being said, me and my wife are talking about putting a bit o' money aside here and there, so that come may 2011, i can get a 200 or 300CT from ed, and i can put my other humis in a closet.........but who knows if it will happen.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> Here's what I've gotten out of this thread:
> 
> -Sometimes people need to vent.
> -Sometimes when people vent others may view it positively or negatively.
> ...


Actually Red Rick was an old slang term used on the block where i grew up in Brooklyn. It had several meanings depending in how you used it in a sentence. Sort of like the Italian Forgetaboutit. The older Jewish German population used it quite a bit. It meant to ridicule or denounce someone for what they where saying. To badger or kick a dead horse it was a most versatile word. Unlike _rhetoric_ which means the art or study of using language effectively and persuasively. Hope this helps to clarify my unconventional choice of words.:tea:


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> -It's OK to simply read a thread that appears to be heading south, and have the willpower NOT to post to that thread.


Good advice! I will resist the temptation...DOH!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> I've developed a fondness for GrtndpwrflOZ's avatar. mg:


Me too, Dave, but don't believe it. It's a lie! Every time I go to his house, his boobs are not nearly as perky, nor does he wear a cowboy hat. That color green is just awful for his complexion, too, although it might match his motorcycle. :rotfl:

Yeaaah, my only suggestion for noobs like I was/still am is to buy a small but functional humidor, fill it with cigars, see if you LIKE the hobby, then by the time you've smoked everything in it and begun re-stocking, you can make up your mind about which route to take, if you decide to keep with cigars:
make a larger investment in an heirloom-quality piece like WaxingMoon's
or
buy a cooler
unless you have the know-how to make your own box, that is


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I think this thread has certainly run it's course and served it's purpose.

It's refreshingly clear that nearly everyone here received my original intent, which was simply to provoke some thought on quality. While I am grateful for that, I never doubted it.

Like Dave (Blaylock) said, sure, it could have been worded a little more daintily, but as Dave, the Smelly one said, (I paraphrase) there was a hefty dose of tongue in cheek there too. Dave said, "that's just how Don talks". He's right, but the part he left out and the part nearly all of you know, is that there's never a serious and certainly not a malevolent tone engaged.

I am indeed "passionate" about cigars and their proper storage, but what I'm serious about is trying to do as good by those here as has been done by me by many sage cigar mentors of past days. It's the generosity of friends that perpetuates this hobby, not stuff you read in books. It's one BOTL sharing knowledge, sticks, tips, etc with another. That's what we all love about this hobby and what we like most about Puff. Puff is an outgrowth of the "BOTL-hood" that has permeated cigar smoking forever. It's been passed down for generations, and with a little "passion" and giving, will continue on in perpetuity.

Furthermore, as Dave (Blaylock) implied, there will never be a case when some one PM's me with ANY question, and thereby honors me with his trust, where I would turn away and not do my very best to help.

Thanks for reading everyone. I hope you got a good laugh and thought a little more about the best ways for you to store our little friends.

All the best to everyone!

Don


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, a newb's first post, but I did find the whole thread to be very informative considering I'm considering spending a few duckets on a new humi. Don's advice/delivery is appreciated, as were some of the other opinions. So thank you.

One thing I'm 100% certain of is that I could stare at Don's avatar for hours.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

UncleFester said:


> Ok, a newb's first post, but I did find the whole thread to be very informative considering I'm considering spending a few duckets on a new humi. Don's advice/delivery is appreciated, as were some of the other opinions. So thank you.
> 
> One thing I'm 100% certain of is that I could stare at Don's avatar for hours.


Welcome.


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

Wheni bought my humidor I knew that, due to it being made in china I could have problems. I usually try to buy mdae in American, but now a days harder to come by. Luckly I haven't had an issue with mine.


----------

